# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка >  Дзвінкоголоса сторінка (сучасні пісні для дітей)

## rolena

> Девочки-rolena,MALIATKO9,спасибо большое,что отликнулись и выставили такой замечательный материал.А в записи,что бы кто-то исполнял, есть что-то из фольклора у вас?


Посмотри, пожалуйста, может это подойдёт
http://kiev-mama.com.ua/files/categories/2
Сайт хороший, там много полезного. :flower: 
http://kiev-mama.com.ua/files/categories/119

----------

moderm (02.11.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Ирина Данишура (02.01.2019)

----------


## ОЙКОВ

http://makrus-studio.narod.ru/MP3/Maslyana/Maslyana.mp3  ,http://makrus-studio.narod.ru/MP3/Ma...lyana_plus.mp3  ,Попробуйте так,у мене качається,          МАСЛЯНА
Муз. О.Злотника    -    вірші О.Вратарьова

1.Ой, дорослі і малята, ой, ви хлопці і дівчата,
Вас ми раді привітати, добру пісню проспівати!
Всіх запрошує на свято і широка, і багата,
Масляна! Масляна! Масляна! Масляна! 
Приспів:
А вже скоро в нас весна, наче квітка чарівна.
Вже не довго до тепла – до Петра і до Павла.
Великдень в добрий час поспішає вже до нас.
А сьогодні – гай гуде! Щира масляна іде!

2. Гуляй, Масляна, як треба, не забудемо ми тебе 
І млинці твої гречані, і вареники в сметані!
Ти співай, моя родино, щоби жито уродило.
Масляна! Масляна! Масляна! Масляна! 
Приспів:

----------

annitta.viktoriy (30.01.2020), Lyuda.K (07.08.2017), mria67mria67 (29.11.2019), Olia Medvedeva (25.10.2019), Пономарёва Александра (05.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

"Ярмарка"
Вот здесь все песни из этого кинофильма
http://neboisya.narod.ru/mama/

вот слова:

На ярмарке 

муз.Жерар Буржоа, Темистокле Попа
сл.Ю.Энтина

Ах, ярмарка, свела меня с ума,
Мне нравится такая кутерьма!
У всех сияют счастьем лица,
Все мелькает и кружится,
Будто сказка к нам пришла сама!

Ах, ярмарка, как песня хороша!
Глядим мы как на чудо, не дыша,
Звучат гармони и гитары,
Здесь помолодеет старый,
Ноги пляшут и поет душа.

Посмотришь - пропадешь!
Любой товар хорош!
И тут, и тут, и тут
Тебя сюрпризы ждут!

Ах, ярмарка, веселая игра,
Пришла ко всем счастливая пора!
Как жаль, что нам нельзя беспечно
Веселиться бесконечно,
Веселиться с ночи до утра!

Ах, ярмарка, свела меня с ума,
Мне нравится такая кутерьма!
У всех сияют счастьем лица,
Все мелькает и кружится,
Будто сказка к нам пришла сама!

Посмотришь - пропадешь!
Любой товар хорош!
И тут, и тут, и тут
Тебя сюрпризы ждут!
__________________




__________________

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## *Юля*

ХМАРИНКИ+
http://narod.ru/disk/5785143000/%D0%...B8%2B.mp3.html
ХМАРИНКИ-
http://narod.ru/disk/5783445000/%D0%...%B8--.mp3.html

СПРАВЖНІ ДІВЧАТА+
http://narod.ru/disk/5783825000/%D0%...B0%2B.mp3.html
СПРАВЖНІ ДІВЧАТА-
http://narod.ru/disk/5783719000/%D0%...%B0--.mp3.html

ДИВО-СОН+
http://narod.ru/disk/5782968000/%D0%...BD%2B.mp3.html
ДИВО-СОН-
http://narod.ru/disk/5783543000/%D0%...%BD--.mp3.html

ІГРАШКИ+
http://narod.ru/disk/5783865000/%D0%...B8%2B.mp3.html
ІГРАШКИ-
http://narod.ru/disk/5783079000/%D0%...%B8--.mp3.html

ЗОЛОТИВОЛОСКА+
http://narod.ru/disk/5783035000/%D0%...B0%2B.mp3.html
ЗОЛОТИВОЛОСКА-
http://narod.ru/disk/5783002000/%D0%...%B0--.mp3.html

----------

mria67mria67 (29.11.2019), Olia Medvedeva (25.10.2019), Perlina (17.03.2019), Ирина Данишура (02.01.2019), Нина28М (17.04.2019)

----------


## Vika_Belikova

Есть несколько песен,переведенных на украинский язык.

*Волшебный микрофон. Бумажный кораблик*

Мій малий кораблик з паперового листка пливе, пливе,
Вітер заважає, вітер хвилю підганяє, але він пливе.
Не страшні йому тумани, хвилі, рифи, урагани, він пливе
І країну мрій жаданих може пізно, може рано він знайде.

Ти пливи, кораблик паперовий,
Знаю, тебе хвиля не ляка,
Капітан у тебе є чудовий
І країна див тебе чека.
Я вже так давно про неї мрію,
хочу так побачити на мить,
Ти пливи вперед, моя надія,
І нехай тобі щастить.

До нових пригод казкових, до країв незнаних, нових йди у путь,
Може, прийдеться нелегко, але ти свою країну не забудь.
Будуть радощі, печалі і в незвіданії далі ти прийдеш,
Та додому повертайся , друзів, ти не сумнівайся, тут знайдеш.

*Волш. микрофон. Девочка-весна*

Іще зима нас хуртовинами лякає,
Іще не хоче віддавать свої права.
Та дуже скоро в наше місто завітає
Завжди весела і усміхнена весна.

Дівчинка-весна, здрастуй,
Ти нам принесеш щастя,
Землю прикраси квітками,
Радість розділи з нами.
Дівчинка-весна, здрастуй,
Ти нам принесеш щастя,
За тобою, сонцем зігріте
Зачарує нас літо.

І хоч лютує хуртовина, та дарма,
Весна прокинулась, ми чуєм голос ніжний,
І так приємно, що закінчилась зима,
І на проталинці розцвів уже підсніжник.

*волш. микрофон. Какого цвета лето*

Скажи, художник, дітям, яке на колір літо
І ранішнього сонця апельсин.
Візьмемо ми казкові всі фарби кольорові
І намалюєм тисячі картин.

А літо – наче свято і вітерець крилатий
Нам пісеньку веселу заспіва,
І в щебеті пташинім, як в барвах на картині
Чарівний світ мелодій ожива.

Жовте і червоне і оранжеве в нас літо,
І блакитне небо, і яскраві квіти,
Жовті в нас кульбабки, сині в нас річки,
Білі і легесенькі хмарки.

Яке на колір літо розкажуть літні квіти,
Галявинка яскрава осяйна,
Барвистії поляни, білесенькі тумани,
Веселка в синім небі чарівна.

*Капитошка
*
Рано-вранці по траві, не злякавшись анітрошки,
Посміхаючись усім прогулявся Капітошка.
Пострибав він на листках, погойдався на ромашці,
Посміхнутись не забув і малесенькій мурашці.


Капітошка, капітошка, капітошка,
Ну пограйся ти зі мною хоча б трошки.
І веселий капітошка не вгава –
У моїй долоні весело співа.

В кожну квітку у гаю капітошка заповзає,
Закриває пелюсток і спокійно засинає.
І коли гроза гримить , коли з неба дощик ллється,
У краплинках дощових Капітошка посміхнеться.


*Лимонадный дождик*

Лимонадний дощик, місто раде все,
Лимонадне свято дітям він несе.
Лимонадний дощик – це насправді рай,
Бери собі горнятко – і крапельки збирай.

Лимонадний дощик, почекай мене,
Лимонадний дощик, дощик лимонадний.
Лимонадний дощик, почекай мене,
Лимонадний дощик, дощик лимонадний.
Дощик лимонадний, почекай мене.

Ось пливе по небу із хмарок ріка,
Все із шоколаду і із молока.
Шоколадний вітер нам хмарки приніс,
Губи в шоколаді, в шоколаді ніс.

Та раптове диво вразило наш зір,
Випав замість снігу пресмачний пломбір.
Дітям – море щастя, всі кричать «Ура»,
Таке смачне морозиво і рада дітвора.

Ой смачні сніжинки, почекайте нас,
Ой смачні сніжинки, це, звичайно, клас!
Ой смачні сніжинки, почекайте нас,
Ой смачні сніжинки, це, звичайно, клас!
Ой смачні сніжинки, це, звичайно, клас!

Дощик лимонадний, вітер шоколадний,
Ой смачні сніжинки, це, звичайно, клас!

----------

mria67mria67 (29.11.2019)

----------


## катя 98

http://alekseev.numi.ru/index.php обалденние песни,минуси и тексти композитора Алексеева.

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Babsy

Девочки,посмотрите этот сайт, здесь песни на все праздники.

http://ditky.at.ua/load/muzika/ditjachi_pisni/13

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), notaza (04.04.2021), Olia Medvedeva (25.10.2019), Елена Медведь (16.06.2019), Нина28М (17.04.2019)

----------


## Бароблюшок

Ктото выставлял переделаную песню "ОДНА В БАТЬКІВ ТАКАЯ Я", Я переделала по своему.
  ОДНА В БАТЬКІВ ТАКАЯ Я
« ОДНА КАЛИНА ».
1. Віка ось так мене звуть. 
    Буду я співати вам на святі тут. 
    Скоро в школу я піду. 
    Гарно буду вчитись, тільки підросту.

П-в : Донька в батьків такая я. 
         Зі мною вся моя сім'я, 
         Бажаєм успіху, бажаєм всім добра.
         Одна в них гарна я така. 
         Допомагаю я батькам, 
         Бо я їх донечка, в них іншої нема.

2. Дуже я люблю співать. 
    І цю пісню хочу вам подарувать 
    Буду, буду танцювать, 
    Стану зіркою й Україну буду прославлять

Приспів. Бо Україна в нас одна
                І найгарніша в нас вона
                Безкраї ріки, гори і поля.
                 Її квітучії сади, її співучії пташки
                І все це наша рідна матінка земля .          

3. Ось лиш тільки підросту
    Й меншого я брата співати навчу 
    Пісню дуже я люблю
    Й друзів я своїх співати запрошу.

 Приспів.

----------


## lerpis

Интересная песенка-игра для малышей(выставлялась на соседне форуме)-правда на русском
«Дождики цветные»   смотреть здесь  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136025
 Вступление - `КАПАЮТ` МЕЛКИМИ ДВИЖЕНИЯМИ 

 1. Дождики летали тут и там, 
 А потом попали в ручки к нам! 
 (МАЛЫШИ СТОЯТ ВРАССЫПНУЮ, МАШУТ СУЛТАНЧИКАМИ СВЕРХУ ВНИЗ) 

 ПРИПЕВ: Дождики цветные, 
 Пусть не настоящие, 
 (МАХИ СКРЕСТНО ВВЕРХУ) 

 Но зато такие 
 Яркие, блестящие! 
 (МАХИ СКРЕСТНО ВНИЗУ) 

 Кап-кап! Кап-кап! 
 Кап-кап-кап! 
 (КРУЖИМСЯ И `КАПАЕМ`) 

 Кап-кап! Кап-кап! 
 Кап-кап-кап! 
 (ПРИСЕЛИ, `КАПАЕМ` НА ДОРОЖКУ) 

 2. С дождиком играем – раз, два, три! 
 Вот как мы летаем, посмотри! 
 (ЛЕГКИЙ БЕГ С `КРЫЛЫШКАМИ`) 

 3. С дождиком запрыгал весь детсад, 
 Но никто не мокнет из ребят! 
 (ПРЫЖКИ НА МЕСТЕ)
минус

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), pupsik1 (19.07.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Интересная песенка-игра для малышей(выставлялась на соседне форуме)-правда на русском
> «Дождики цветные» 
>  Вступление - `КАПАЮТ` МЕЛКИМИ ДВИЖЕНИЯМИ


*Анжелочка, автор этой замечательной песенки наша форумчанка Арина Чугайкина* и можно было просто дать ссылочку на ее  сообщение или указать автора. У нее есть  своя авторская тема.И много  великолепных песен.
вот ее  темка  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136025

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Професор Крейд. ЗИМОВЕ ЗАПИТАННЯ. Дитячі пісні та мінусові фонограми 

http://s017.radikal.ru/i418/1111/58/9dfa945452fe.jpg 

 1. О.СНIЦАРЕНКО - ФОТОГРАФ (Plus-minus) 
2. О.ПЕТРОВ & Н.ЗАВАЛЬСЬКА - БУМБУРУК (Plus-karaoke) 
3. О.ПЕТРОВ & I.КОБЕРНЮК - NIGHT SONG (Plus-karaoke) 
4. В.СВИРИДЮК - НОВА (Plus-minus) 
5. О.ПЕТРОВ & Н.ЗАВАЛЬСЬКА - БУТЕРБРОДИ (Plus-karaoke) 
6. О.ПЕТРОВ & I.КОБЕРНЮК - EXERCISE (Plus-karaoke) 
7. О.ПЕТРОВ & Н.ЗАВАЛЬСЬКА - ЩО ПОСІЄШ-ПОЖНЕШ (Plus-minus) 
8. М.ФЕДУН - МАМА (Plus-minus) 
9. О.ПЕТРОВ & I.КОБЕРНЮК - MY PEN (Plus-minus) 
10. О.ПЕТРОВ & Н.ЗАВАЛЬСЬКА - ХОЧЕШ БУTИ ДВІРНИКОМ (Plus-karaoke) 
11. В.СВИРИДЮК - САД МОЛОДИЙ (Plus-minus) 
12. О.ПЕТРОВ & I.КОБЕРНЮК - I WISH I WAS A BUTTERFLY (Plus-minus) 
13. МАРIСТТА - ПIГВIНИ (Plus-karaoke) 
14. О.ПЕТРОВ & М.МОРОЗЕНКО - ВЕСЕЛИЙ НОВИЙ РІК (Plus-karaoke) 
15. І.КОБЕРНИК & О.ПЕТРОВ - WINTER QUESTIONS (Plus-karaoke) 
16. О.КОРЗАЧЕНКО & КОЛОРИТ - СПИ IСУСЕ СПИ (Plus-minus) 

http://narod.ru/disk/31345297001/%D0...D0%B4.rar.html

----------

Astana35 (12.04.2016), diez73 (10.09.2017), mria67mria67 (29.11.2019), Olia Medvedeva (25.10.2019), Бароблюшок (16.05.2016)

----------


## катя 98

Весела господарка`, музыка А. Злотника, слова Л. Ямковского 

Мами ще нема з роботи. 
На мені усі турботи. 
Я вечерю подаю - пританцьовую... плюс https://disk.yandex.ua/public/?hash=...pe4PZjlnuRY%3D
минус https://disk.yandex.ua/public/?hash=...LUsIHS5OV5Q%3D
текст https://disk.yandex.ua/public/?hash=...Hy8s99uR0bY%3D

Заводная, веселая песня `Пустунка`, музыка и слова О. Фомина 

Про себе, друзі, вам я розповім охоче, 
Мені говорять всі, що я така одна. 
В середені мене, напевно є моторчик, 
І я кручусь-верчусь, як дзига заводна. 

плюс http://yadi.sk/d/Qx3WYJRU8SKkr 
минус http://yadi.sk/d/AiNqYL1N8SKpj
текст https://disk.yandex.ua/public/?hash=...VLUGV1XXYcY%3D

----------

annitta.viktoriy (30.01.2020), Astana35 (12.04.2016), Malushka53 (11.12.2015), mria67mria67 (29.11.2019), NAT2008 (27.03.2016), natalia1508 (04.01.2016), Perlina (17.03.2019), Rita03 (04.06.2018), sonat_a14 (12.04.2016), sveta_power (20.03.2019), Котик230580 (16.07.2018), Нина28М (17.04.2019), Полечка (16.12.2015)

----------


## катя 98

Я Божа Дитина 
`Не дивись маленьке очко де не слід` 
плюс, минус (отличается): 
Шуточная песенка `Брехуха` 

Щиру правду розкажу, я ніколи не брешу, 
За одну лише хвилину, розповім вам всі новини...  
плюс http://yadi.sk/d/XysoE5Je6j9wg 
минус http://yadi.sk/d/AYkt3cpV6j9zY 
текст 


Щаслива сім'я`, музыка и слова А. Мигай 
Тато любить мене, мама любить мене, 
В нашим домі завжди, світла радість живе...

плюс http://yadi.sk/d/00jO3lY65O3oG 
минус http://yadi.sk/d/y5fV_mMJ5O3pQ 
текст http://yadi.sk/d/tWacsY3d5O3qc

----------

Astana35 (12.04.2016), Malushka53 (11.12.2015), mria67mria67 (29.11.2019), Perlina (17.03.2019), sonat_a14 (12.04.2016)

----------


## катя 98

Замечательная песня о любви к родителям, близким 

`Ми любимо Вас`
Цю пісеньку Вам, Вам ми співаєм, 
Хай лине вона у цей час. 
Ми любимо Вас, наші рідні, 
За те, що Ви любите нас. плюс http://yadi.sk/d/2fxeK1Qb4VjfQ 
минус http://yadi.sk/d/fmD2HJbF4Vjgq 
текст http://yadi.sk/d/LRYuJJEv4Vjhk

Пісня для татуся 
https://disk.yandex.ua/public/?hash=...A9B5Mrgrc4M%3D


Веселая песня `Чотири пори року` 
музыка и слова Оксаны Сенькив

плюс http://yadi.sk/d/IXe2bmdv421sq 
минус http://yadi.sk/d/9Ps3LIvC421uO

----------

andrea (03.09.2016), Astana35 (12.04.2016), diez73 (10.09.2017), Malushka53 (11.12.2015), mria67mria67 (29.11.2019), natalia1508 (04.01.2016), Perlina (17.03.2019), viculy (28.08.2017), Антонина26 (29.11.2016), Ирина Данишура (02.01.2019)

----------


## талант

http://yadi.sk/d/3hEYsRbSATYMV
 Я когдато такой вариант Мир вам люди записала.  Нужен был плюсик срочно.

----------

mria67mria67 (29.11.2019), Нина28М (17.04.2019), Пономарёва Александра (06.11.2017)

----------


## катя 98

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/0c840cc...1%82%D0%B5.mp3  неплохая песенка для танца

----------

Astana35 (12.04.2016), moderm (02.11.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Таисия Повалий - Два кольори 
Вірші Дмитро Павличко 
 Музика Олександр Білаш 
https://yadi.sk/d/dH5512IxX7VpB 
https://yadi.sk/d/eUd27j6TX7hkD

----------

mria67mria67 (29.11.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Раздолье ` - ` Терница `(на укр.яз.) 

 Плюс https://yadi.sk/d/JcHvFKQCWygkF 

 Минус https://yadi.sk/d/iS3XD3XHWygmC 

 Текст https://yadi.sk/i/tbMGiaXHWygmS

----------

Astana35 (12.04.2016), moderm (02.11.2018), mria67mria67 (29.11.2019)

----------


## катя 98

Николай Морозов ,Варвара Ярошевич - Знайди свій шлях. 
http://yadi.sk/d/0e5oeU9MrshHe + 
http://yadi.sk/d/Eq0DNHAhrshHq -
Светлана Мирвода - Мій сину. 
https://yadi.sk/d/VzuCBqBqrrESj
https://yadi.sk/d/VzuCBqBqrrESj
Твір у виконанні Олени Мельник ПІСНЯ ПРО БАТЬКІВ! 
http://yadi.sk/d/jBoIwpjBrsMmw + 
http://yadi.sk/d/nEl1eBh-rsMoS - 
http://yadi.sk/i/8RgaKO9MrsMpN -текст
Дитяча - Люблю Цей Світ. 
http://yadi.sk/d/pezLmhKUrsNJS + 
http://yadi.sk/d/vVTcr4hqrsNL4 - 
http://yadi.sk/i/Txg4ShJErsNMc -текст

----------

Anechka_Rom (07.06.2016), diez73 (10.09.2017), Fons (22.04.2017), ivano (27.05.2016), kapuchinca (17.02.2017), Lyuda.K (02.12.2016), Malushka53 (07.11.2016), mria67mria67 (29.11.2019), oktana (30.05.2016), Olia Medvedeva (25.10.2019), Perlina (17.03.2019), SVETOK35 (27.05.2016), svetu (19.01.2017), viculy (28.08.2017), Антонина26 (29.11.2016), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (26.05.2016), ИннаНичога (24.06.2016), Наталія а (08.12.2016), Оленка ххх (06.12.2016), ЮЛилиана (26.05.2016)

----------


## катя 98

https://yadi.sk/d/s4b-5337rrETt  минус

----------

mria67mria67 (29.11.2019), Валя Муза (20.08.2016), ИннаНичога (24.06.2016), Котик230580 (16.07.2018), Наталія а (08.12.2016), Оленка ххх (06.12.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Теодор Кукуруза - День народження у тебе. 
http://yadi.sk/d/BnTFHydQtD9Tc + 
http://yadi.sk/d/-EVA1JtatD9VC - 
http://yadi.sk/i/LybGznmNtD9WB -текст

----------

moderm (02.11.2018), mria67mria67 (29.11.2019), nas. (09.09.2016), nastiabar (01.11.2018), Валя Муза (23.07.2016), ИннаНичога (15.08.2017), Крепышка (30.06.2018), Пензева Людмила (16.07.2016)

----------


## Lina_21

Можете познайомитись з його дитячими піснями.Деякі я вже виставляла в різних темах
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/McJX/1YsmQDiXh   Пісня Блідої Поганки(+)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/E6fr/D7aFAGfac Колискова для матусі(+)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9Lsx/haiyCvsSi Балеринка з порцеляни(+)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BdTg/cwHHFR8Rv  Жабенятко-інтурист(+)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KfQt/fYZSz6qGb  Поділись своєю радістю

а це вже репертуар для старших дітей 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7tFs/TaBRD2t4Q  Твоя рідна земля
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6QTg/nEd8emn1U  Сонце надії
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Q6m/o6fnWtkPH  Розцвітай, мій рідний краю

----------

andrea (03.09.2016), Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), fatinija (25.08.2018), irusa (29.11.2016), ivano (21.08.2016), kapuchinca (17.02.2017), lolu66 (05.03.2018), mria67mria67 (29.11.2019), Perlina (17.03.2019), svetu (19.01.2017), viculy (28.08.2017), Антонина26 (29.11.2016), Валя Муза (20.08.2016), ИннаНичога (06.12.2016), катя 98 (05.12.2016), Наталія а (08.12.2016), света73 (09.10.2016)

----------


## Lina_21

А це репертуар дорослий
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Mc3k/jfFQKnjnz  "Ти -дарунок долі"
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2sTn/3zYEPNBwC  "Хвилина розставання"
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BciP/ct8r5TEBi "Рок по українськи"
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/855H/eUFahs6Rk  "Сон"
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3ND7/wVNoDphns  "Сонце України"
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MdjN/gooX52Pnx  "балада про Жанну Д`Арк"

Якщо когось цікавить авторська пісня - вже знаєте, до кого звертатись :Grin:

----------

ivano (21.08.2016), Luisikbusik (16.01.2017), moderm (02.11.2018), mria67mria67 (29.11.2019), Notka Fa (19.08.2016), Vanda (06.03.2018), viculy (28.08.2017), Антонина26 (29.11.2016), валентина7 (09.01.2017), Валя Муза (20.08.2016), ИннаНичога (06.12.2016), катя 98 (05.12.2016), света73 (09.10.2016)

----------


## Валя Муза

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MP4Z/TQVSadGmX
роблю робочим посилання на останню пісню "Чарівна віолончель"

Ліночко, дякую!
А я ж і не знала вашого прізвища, хоча, воно мені на слуху вже давно. Ще в той час, коли у мене не було інтернету, але появилося ДіВіДі в садочку, моя вихователька привезла з курсів, які проходила в Полтаві, записаний диск із піснями. Одна папочка там була проіменована ось так (я заархівірувала її щоб показати, не міняючи назву папки):

https://yadi.sk/d/tkHcsYfauMeMK

Яка історія цих пісень? Мені так цікаво знати! Дуже вдячна за творчість! Приємно на душі від того, що, як оказалося, я вас майже знаю :Tender:

----------

ivano (21.08.2016), Luisikbusik (16.01.2017), moderm (02.11.2018), mria67mria67 (29.11.2019), Olia Medvedeva (25.10.2019), Антонина26 (29.11.2016), катя 98 (05.12.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (28.09.2016)

----------


## катя 98

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Jkxw/n4Yb7wENA  фиксики украинские  видео
А тут вытянула музыку https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3NjB/cPeZ1JPPS

----------

--Ксения-- (05.12.2016), DELON 5 (14.04.2017), Janna156 (10.04.2017), kapuchinca (17.02.2017), lfyfn (13.04.2018), Liz.nagornaya (05.12.2016), Luisikbusik (16.01.2017), mria67mria67 (29.11.2019), na4a (09.04.2017), Perlina (17.03.2019), Валя Муза (09.12.2016), ИннаНичога (06.12.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (05.12.2016), Наталі (06.03.2018), Нина28М (17.04.2019), Оленка ххх (05.12.2016), Танічка (06.04.2017)

----------


## Liz.nagornaya

> А тут вытянула музыку


Света,спасио огромное! По вашей наводке вытянула со всех серий по куплету и склеила всю песню "А кто такие Фиксики" на украинском.
https://yadi.sk/d/BTE9tmku32HHxY

----------

--Ксения-- (05.12.2016), Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), dzvinochok (27.06.2017), ina (27.12.2016), ivano (30.08.2017), kapuchinca (17.02.2017), mria67mria67 (29.11.2019), na4a (09.04.2017), NAT2008 (28.12.2016), Rita03 (04.06.2018), viculy (28.08.2017), валентина7 (09.01.2017), Валя Муза (09.12.2016), ИннаНичога (06.12.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (05.12.2016), Крепышка (30.06.2018), Музрукоff (03.04.2017), Наталі (06.03.2018), ОЙКОВ (06.12.2016), Олег Лекарь (05.03.2018), Танічка (06.04.2017)

----------


## Танічка

Можливо хто вже виставляв - весела комунікатина пісня для дітей і батьків. Можна використати на святі мами.



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Danon (21.07.2018), diak (26.08.2018), dzvinochok (19.08.2017), fatinija (25.08.2018), ivano (30.08.2017), Janna156 (23.01.2018), kri (24.08.2019), lolu66 (06.11.2017), lyubenochek (01.02.2022), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), nastiabar (01.11.2018), Notka Fa (30.08.2017), nyusha0365 (06.07.2018), oksana888 (30.08.2017), Rita03 (04.06.2018), vovanshf (05.03.2018), Валя Муза (06.07.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (15.08.2017), Дивинская Мила (15.08.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (27.02.2019), ИннаНичога (06.11.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (15.08.2017), Ирина1310 (25.09.2018), мира (08.01.2018), Наташа5374 (22.08.2019), Нина28М (17.04.2019), Оленка ххх (06.07.2018), Ольгадайченко (26.08.2019)

----------


## dzvinochok

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), ivano (30.08.2017), kapuchinca (11.03.2018), Lapsik 061 (30.08.2017), lolu66 (06.11.2017), lyubenochek (01.02.2022), Lyuda.K (14.11.2017), Maria-- (04.11.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), na4a (20.06.2018), Nata S (30.08.2017), Natysja12 (08.11.2017), net27530 (02.09.2017), nyusha0365 (06.11.2018), Olia Medvedeva (25.10.2019), Rita03 (07.03.2018), SANOCHKA (26.08.2018), Stashynj (08.11.2017), Vanda (06.03.2018), viculy (02.09.2017), Yakusha (30.08.2017), Алена Болинская (29.04.2018), Венерочка (30.08.2017), гномик (26.08.2018), замбурская (27.02.2019), Инесса Анатольевна (27.02.2019), ИннаНичога (06.11.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (29.08.2017), катя 98 (30.08.2017), лида-1410 (30.08.2017), Музрукоff (30.08.2017), Наталія а (06.03.2018), наталуся (30.08.2017), Нина28М (17.04.2019), Олег Лекарь (05.03.2018), Ольгадайченко (10.07.2018), Пономарёва Александра (06.11.2017), талант (12.11.2017), Херсон-75 (30.08.2017), ЮЛилиана (12.03.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), Danon (21.07.2018), kapuchinca (11.03.2018), keliot (07.11.2017), lolu66 (05.03.2018), Maria-- (04.11.2018), Nata S (07.11.2017), Natysja12 (08.11.2017), nyusha0365 (06.11.2018), Olia Medvedeva (25.10.2019), Vanda (06.03.2018), vovanshf (05.03.2018), Алена Болинская (29.04.2018), Валя Муза (06.11.2017), Венерочка (06.11.2017), ИннаНичога (06.11.2017), Ирина 51 (03.09.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (06.11.2017), катя 98 (06.11.2017), Наталія а (06.03.2018), Ольгадайченко (10.07.2018), Пономарёва Александра (06.11.2017), талант (12.11.2017), ЮЛилиана (12.03.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

Нова пісня 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anathema (08.03.2018), Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), ivano (06.03.2018), keliot (10.03.2018), lolu66 (05.03.2018), Maria-- (04.11.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Notka Fa (05.03.2018), nyusha0365 (12.03.2018), Rita03 (07.03.2018), SANOCHKA (26.08.2018), Stashynj (05.03.2018), Vanda (06.03.2018), vovanshf (05.03.2018), Дивинская Мила (06.03.2018), ЕВ (14.01.2021), ИннаНичога (05.03.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (20.03.2019), катя 98 (26.08.2018), мира (28.08.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (09.07.2018), Нина28М (17.04.2019), Олег Лекарь (05.03.2018), Ольгадайченко (10.07.2018), Пономарёва Александра (06.03.2018), талант (05.03.2018), ЮЛилиана (12.03.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

Пісня про мушку 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), Babsy (25.08.2019), fotinia s (26.02.2019), gali (07.08.2019), kri (24.08.2019), lolu66 (30.06.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), na4a (20.06.2018), Natysja12 (15.03.2019), nyusha0365 (06.11.2018), Rosinka1985 (02.11.2018), ИннаНичога (04.07.2018), Ирина 51 (03.09.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (20.03.2019), Лариса12 (27.10.2018), мира (28.08.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (09.07.2018), Олена911 (03.11.2018), ЮЛилиана (04.07.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

*Пісня "Бульбашка"*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), Babsy (22.10.2019), Belynochka (22.05.2019), Kolpachiha (02.06.2021), kri (24.08.2019), laratet (03.07.2018), lolu66 (30.06.2018), moderm (02.11.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), nastiabar (05.06.2019), Natysja12 (15.03.2019), nyusha0365 (06.11.2018), Olia Medvedeva (25.10.2019), PrinceAmur (02.07.2018), Rosinka1985 (02.11.2018), t.scripnichenko (24.02.2019), Ірина15 (05.06.2019), Бароблюшок (11.06.2019), ИннаНичога (04.07.2018), Ирина 51 (03.09.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (20.03.2019), катя 98 (26.08.2018), Ллорхен (02.11.2018), мира (28.08.2018), Наталия Михайловна (03.07.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (09.07.2018), Оlga@ (04.09.2018), Олег Лекарь (02.08.2018), Ольгадайченко (26.08.2019), ПТАШЕЧКА (01.07.2018), Татка_7878 (02.06.2019), ЮЛилиана (04.07.2018)

----------


## Валя Муза

> Можливо хто вже виставляв - весела комунікатина пісня для дітей і батьків. Можна використати на святі мами.


Танюшко, що ж ти за гру там заховала так, що  я її не бачу... це при тій кількості повідомлень, що в мене на форумі є :Taunt:

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Безрукова (02.09.2019)

----------


## Танічка

> що я її не бачу


Сама не знаю нащо взагалі "закрила"  :Blush2: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=xw5mciy6LM4

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Валя Муза (18.08.2018)

----------


## Танічка

https://drive.google.com/file/d/12bM...ew?usp=sharing



https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JYv...ew?usp=sharing

----------

Anathema (01.11.2018), Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), annitta.viktoriy (30.01.2020), Belynochka (22.05.2019), Janna156 (26.08.2018), Kolpachiha (28.08.2018), Lyuda.K (11.03.2019), moderm (02.11.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), notaza (04.04.2021), Olia Medvedeva (25.10.2019), pupsik1 (19.07.2019), t.scripnichenko (26.08.2018), Ирина 51 (03.09.2018), Лариса 0514 (30.08.2019), Лариса12 (27.10.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (29.08.2018), Ольгадайченко (26.08.2019), Пономарёва Александра (26.08.2018)

----------


## t.scripnichenko

Іде красуня оснь
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Zv...sgaccHWx8mMqhW

----------

Babsy (22.10.2019), diez73 (26.08.2019), gali (07.08.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), nastiabar (05.06.2019), Olga123 (31.08.2019), pupsik1 (19.07.2019), SANOCHKA (10.10.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (02.09.2018), ИннаНичога (03.09.2018), Лариса 0514 (30.08.2019), лядова (25.12.2018), Ольгадайченко (26.08.2019)

----------


## t.scripnichenko

Нататья Май "ВЕСЕЛИЙ ДОЩИК"
 :Vishenka 24: 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1cL...CaShSIPF8xNR_a

----------

asaf (10.10.2018), Babsy (03.09.2018), diez73 (26.08.2019), Fons (18.09.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), nastiabar (02.06.2021), nyusha0365 (05.09.2018), Olga123 (31.08.2019), pupsik1 (19.07.2019), SANOCHKA (27.09.2018), Vanda (24.09.2018), Галина Игоревна (18.09.2018), замбурская (27.02.2019), ИннаНичога (03.09.2018), Лариса 0514 (30.08.2019), Лариса12 (27.10.2018), Ольгадайченко (26.08.2019), Полечка (19.10.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

*Пісня новенька про Лисичку*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Belynochka (22.05.2019), gali (07.08.2019), ivano (26.11.2018), moderm (02.11.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Natysja12 (15.03.2019), nyusha0365 (06.11.2018), Инесса Анатольевна (27.02.2019), Ирина Викторовна муза (20.03.2019), Лариса12 (12.10.2018), Наталі (10.10.2018), Наташа5374 (22.08.2019), Оlga@ (10.10.2018), Олег Лекарь (02.11.2018), Олена911 (03.11.2018)

----------


## asaf

> Нататья Май "ВЕСЕЛИЙ ДОЩИК"


Цікаво,а хто виконує....?

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Osolemio2018

Шановні колеги) 
Хочу поділитися із Вами чудовою осінньою піснею)))
Нехай дітки співають із задоволенням)))  :Yes4:

----------

ivano (27.02.2019), maliatko964 (26.04.2019)

----------


## Kristina_kova

Гра "Прогулянка по лісу".
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OZn...ew?usp=sharing

----------

Anathema (01.11.2018), Babsy (25.08.2019), Belynochka (22.05.2019), dididi (03.11.2018), dzvinochok (01.11.2018), fotinia s (26.11.2018), ivano (26.11.2018), kri (24.08.2019), moderm (02.11.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), muzik (02.12.2018), nastiabar (05.06.2019), NAT2008 (06.04.2020), Oksyyy (02.11.2018), Olga123 (31.08.2019), pupsik1 (19.07.2019), S-A-SHA (01.11.2018), SANOCHKA (13.11.2018), sveta_power (24.11.2019), Vanda (01.09.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (26.11.2018), замбурская (27.02.2019), Инесса Анатольевна (27.02.2019), Ирина Викторовна муза (20.03.2019), Лариса 0514 (19.03.2019), Ллорхен (02.11.2018), лядова (25.12.2018), Марахотина (01.11.2018), мира (20.08.2019), мсррррh (01.11.2018), НАТА ЛИВ (04.10.2019), Ната_ли (01.11.2018), Наташа5374 (22.08.2019), Нина28М (17.04.2019), Оlga@ (05.11.2018), Ольгадайченко (02.11.2018), Пономарёва Александра (26.11.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

#Ленуся (10.03.2019), annitta.viktoriy (30.01.2020), diez73 (26.08.2019), fotinia s (26.02.2019), ivano (26.11.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Natysja12 (15.03.2019), Olia Medvedeva (25.10.2019), sveta_power (24.11.2019), замбурская (27.02.2019), Олег Лекарь (04.12.2018), Пономарёва Александра (26.11.2018)

----------


## Janna156

Пісня про бантики
Бантики
програш
1 куплет
В нас бантики чудові,
І різнокольорові,
Жовтенькі і синенькі,
Рожеві й червоненькі.
ПРИСПІВ 1
Це прикраси для дівчат,
Їх немає у хлоп’ят,
Це прикраси для дівчат,
Їх немає у хлоп’ят.
програш
2 куплет
В волоссях їх чепляєм,
До плаття пришиваєм,
Жовтенькі і синенькі,
Рожеві й червоненькі.
ПРИСПІВ 2 
Це прикраси для дівчат,
Їх немає у хлоп’ят,
Це прикраси для дівчат,
Їх немає у хлоп’ят.
Подивіться на дівчат,
Ми красуні всі підряд.
Подивіться на дівчат,
Ми красуні всі підряд.
Програш (полька)
ПРИСПІВ 2 ссылка минус https://drive.google.com/open?id=110...-aFQQV-quh9Xri

----------

fotinia s (26.02.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), nastiabar (05.06.2019), Olia Medvedeva (25.10.2019), zironjka6791 (10.06.2019), Олег Лекарь (04.03.2019), ТаняТанечкаТанюша (08.04.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...f9408#uploader НОВА ПІСНЯ-КАЗКА "РУКАВИЧКА" АВТОР  ОЛЕКСАНДР ШЕВЧЕНКО

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), nastiabar (05.06.2019), pupsik1 (19.07.2019), квіточка (28.03.2019), Олег Лекарь (04.03.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...23168#uploader

НОВА ВЕСЕЛА ПІСНЯ "А КАЛИНА У САДОЧКУ" (НАСТЯ ПЛЕСКУН) МОЖНА ВИКОРИСТАТИ ДЛЯ ІНСЦЕНІЗАЦІЇ АБО ГРИ

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), nastiabar (05.06.2019), pupsik1 (19.07.2019), Ирина Викторовна муза (20.03.2019), Ирина шнайдер (19.04.2019), квіточка (28.03.2019), Ольгадайченко (26.08.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...4448f#uploader

весела пісенька до дня народженння "Дінь - день - дон"   виконує ІРА БАРАН

----------

Belynochka (22.05.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), nastiabar (05.06.2019), Ирина Викторовна муза (20.03.2019), квіточка (28.03.2019), Олег Лекарь (17.03.2019), Ольгадайченко (26.08.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

Ваша ссылка для скачивания: 
http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...d2933d8200054b

НОВА ПІСЕНЬКА "КОЛИСКОВА ДЛЯ КОТИКА"   ВИКОНУЄ СОФІЙКА ДОРІ

----------

Belynochka (22.05.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Natysja12 (15.06.2019), Olia Medvedeva (23.08.2019), квіточка (28.03.2019), Олег Лекарь (29.03.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

https://files.dp.ua/RNCyWPY - архів

Чудова збірка дитячих пісень Марії Бурмаки

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Olia Medvedeva (14.08.2019), Ольгадайченко (26.08.2019)

----------


## dzvinochok

пісня про *Павучка* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5550927

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## fotinia s

https://files.dp.ua/Zh5WB9

"Сонце і місяць" - сучасна і весела пісенька, можна і для руханки або танцю . Виконує Яна Марченко мп3+мп4

----------

LoraVerba (24.08.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Olia Medvedeva (20.08.2019), мира (03.09.2019), Ольгадайченко (26.08.2019)

----------


## Danon

Дівчата, колеги, може у когось є пісенька "Ой ти хмарко, хмаринко" Янушкевич, буду дуже вдячна)

----------


## мира

> Гра "Прогулянка по лісу".
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OZn...ew?usp=sharing


Файл не скачується, перезагрузіть, будь ласка, дякую.

----------


## LoraVerba

> Дівчата, колеги, може у когось є пісенька "Ой ти хмарко, хмаринко" Янушкевич, буду дуже вдячна)


Є ТІЛЬКИ НОТИ

----------

mria67mria67 (10.02.2020)

----------


## Danon

Дякую, нотки знайшла в інеті, а от MP3 ну ніяк не можу знайти (((

----------


## Atashka

https://files.dp.ua/6AW49

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## mria67mria67

Lesya Gorova - Muzika zvuchit (online-audio-converter.com).mp3
дуже гарна пісня Олесі Горової Музика звучить, дуже дякую, що побачила її у вас!!!!

----------

s.piskunn (11.01.2020), Ольгадайченко (08.01.2021)

----------


## mria67mria67

> Є ТІЛЬКИ НОТИ


Буду рада , якщо вам пригодяться ці пісеньки!!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aiC...1NzxeBeFCs62pK

----------

LoraVerba (05.01.2020)

----------

